# Fishing report, Biscayne nights - Everglades days, 17 January



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice report Bob. Spot on with the weird weather as well. Who'd think we'd be chasing giant tarpon on fly in December?


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks Bob!! Great report!! will you keep us updated on when the tarpon show up in whitewater?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Bob, nice Pomp! Love those Daiwa SS's! What a great reel they were and I guess, still are!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Backwater said:


> Bob, nice Pomp! Love those Daiwa SS's! What a great reel they were and I guess, still are!


Great job on the Tripletails.

I dumped all my Stradics and went back to Daiwa Tournament SSs...love em!


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

Long awaited and appreciated report Capt. It has been a crazy winter weather pattern which I for one am glad we have finally achieved. Now I can take up my normal winter fishing routine of fishing WWB on those calmer days and Big Cypress on the colder windy days.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

1. I'll be letting everyone know when the big silver girls are back in Whitewater (you'll probably get tired of hearing about it...).
2. I have been looking for reels to replace my Stradic 4000's... not particularly pleased by the way Shimano treats its customers.... I picked up one almost new Daiwa 2600ss and have been mostly pleased with it... Now if I could just get the anti-reverse spring to last more than a few months.... I've gone through three of them in the last year (and when that spring breaks you'll be setting that rod down....).


----------



## lewis_walker (May 22, 2012)

Bob great report as always I just got down to Homestead from Tn.last week will be heading to Flamingo soon.Talked to Dave Vatter last week and he is biting on the bits to get down here.Hope to see at the ramp.Lewis Walker


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Vatter has probably forgotten more about the 'Glades than I'll ever learn in my lifetime.... He'd already had a lifetime's experience there when I first met him back in 1976. See you at the ramp.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the great report!!! I was down for a couple days past weekend, stayed at the campground on Friday night(it was packed), paddled out to Hells Bay chickee Saturday, Pearl Bay on Sunday , came home Monday. Only fished a a little, nothing to speak of... the scouts on the trip had a ball. Super looking forward to going down in the coming weeks, just for fishing.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

lemaymiami said:


> 1. I'll be letting everyone know when the big silver girls are back in Whitewater (you'll probably get tired of hearing about it...).
> 2. I have been looking for reels to replace my Stradic 4000's... not particularly pleased by the way Shimano treats its customers.... I picked up one almost new Daiwa 2600ss and have been mostly pleased with it... Now if I could just get the anti-reverse spring to last more than a few months.... I've gone through three of them in the last year (and when that spring breaks you'll be setting that rod down....).


Not sure why so many are down on Shimano. I had a reel seat on a 4000 Stradic break while fighting a tarpon and sent it back to Shimano for repair. They sent me a brand new one.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If you're using a current model Shimano then you're probably in luck - but they change models like most change socks and once it's discontinued..... good luck. Another minor issue is that the Stradics (at least up to the FH series) won't allow you to replace a minor item like a spool clicker (the item that makes the sound with line going out)... You actually have to buy a new spool.... and those clickers go south with just one really hot fish (another of those 'ask me how I know' moments).

One other small point -every manufacturer occasionally has a bad part slip through (handles on 4000FH just one example....). Once they find out they replace that item without cost - but using the exact same part number..... As a result when you hook up with a distributor (wholesaler for a guy like me that's not only a fulll time guide but also repairs reels by the bucket load for customers and other guides....) you simply won't know whether the handle you order is one of the bad ones or the new replacements - since they have the same part number.... I've got a fair number of other examples but I'll quit here. Once they quit importing parts for a given reel model you're completely dependant on what's already here and in one wholesaler/repair facility or other. Not a good position since these reels aren't exactly cheap..... and just one critical part not available and your expensive reel isn't worth much at all..... They're not the only ones that do this at the expense of their customers but that's the reality, I'm afraid....


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

You might just be catching too many fish !!! Thanks for the report from paradise....


----------



## t1ightl1ines (Mar 5, 2016)

haha that triple tail pic is my buddy john maroon and his gf Kelsey .. nice example of a flamingo triple tail


----------

